# Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

Well I have been surfing around some various German websites and found some good pics to throw up there for everyone to enjoy. Thanks to http://www.competition16v.de
Audi 80 Competition
































Nice 80 2-dr low-rider








78 100GL wagon (I think)








Good ol 1000 SP (hopefully my next vintage Audi)








The hottest "Audi Delorean" I have ever seen
















Enjoy!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_ 
78 100GL wagon (I think)










This is a US-spec Audi Fox wagon (aka VW Passat or Dasher) with Euro Audi 80 front end.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics (PerL)*

Indeed there is a Fox wagon in the local boneyard in pristine condition. It looks almost nothing like this. Perhaps the single-round headlights change the character of the the car that much.
Also this picture was clearly taken in Europe - as there is a 100 Coupe S beside this beautiful machine. Why bother with a US-Spec wagon? Crazy people








Also, those bumpers are what made me think it was a GL - are those the stock Fox/80/Dasher Euro bumpers?


_Modified by Haiku Master at 8:21 PM 7-1-2003_


----------



## illusionsnismo (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_Indeed there is a Fox wagon in the local boneyard in pristine condition. It looks almost nothing like this. Perhaps the single-round headlights change the character of the the car that much.
Also this picture was clearly taken in Europe - as there is a 100 Coupe S beside this beautiful machine. Why bother with a US-Spec wagon? Crazy people








Also, those bumpers are what made me think it was a GL - are those the stock Fox/80/Dasher Euro bumpers?

_Modified by Haiku Master at 8:21 PM 7-1-2003_

did anyone notice the license plate?








eric


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics (illusionsnismo)*

this thread just made my night!! thanks man!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_Indeed there is a Fox wagon in the local boneyard in pristine condition. It looks almost nothing like this. Perhaps the single-round headlights change the character of the the car that much.

I guess that's it.

_Quote »_Also this picture was clearly taken in Europe - as there is a 100 Coupe S beside this beautiful machine. Why bother with a US-Spec wagon? Crazy people









Because the grass is alsways greener on the other side. This is a rare machine in Europe, as the Audi 80 (as it was called here) was never sold in a wagon shape here. Also notice that it has side marker lights, painted? 

_Quote »_Also, those bumpers are what made me think it was a GL - are those the stock Fox/80/Dasher Euro bumpers?


No, it is the US bumper. Europe never had bumpers that beefy in those days. Still, it looks like it has the turn signals in the corners of the bumper, painted black. I cant remember if US models had the turn signals out in the conrers of the bumper, maybe a custom job? I dunno...


----------



## mixmiK996 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics (PerL)*

Richard is a pervert


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_
The hottest "Audi Delorean" I have ever seen
















Enjoy!



I love the Gull Wing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Miscellaneous Crazy Audi pics (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_
Audi 80 Competition










that one is (of course







) from Finland.. Owner Pertti Kuismanen drove with quattro Audis for several years and won allmost everything with them, like several Belcar championships. This year he changed the car to Chrysler Viper..








Pic from last year's Nürburgring race:
http://belcar.autosport.be/showimage.aspx?id=632


_Modified by TeroV at 3:18 PM 7-7-2003_


----------

